# Dulce de leche - adjunct



## Fraser's BRB (27/6/16)

So, reading the latest Beer & Brewer and came across Randy Mosher's Porter recipe which calls for the adjunct dulce de leche.

The description sounds like the caramel mum used to make by boiling a tin of condensed milk (it sounds a bit more complicated, but I reckon same result). http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/homemade-dulce-de-leche-395011

Anyone tried this in a beer? 

I'm guessing it would behave similarly to adding lactose in that it would be largely unfermentable and leave residual sweetness with some caramel flavour imparted.

Thoughts?


----------



## neal32 (27/6/16)

It's from Argentina. Kinda tastes like a thicker condensed milk.


----------



## Mardoo (27/6/16)

Little did your Mum know she was an international chef. That's exactly how you make dulce de leche.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (27/6/16)

Just had another thought, reckon it would clag up my CF chiller on the way out of the kettle if it coagulates during chilling?


----------



## Mardoo (27/6/16)

It'll dissolve in the boil to the point that it shouldn't clag, because it will be completely dispersed through the wort.

Effin' good idea to use that for caramel flavour. Never would have occurred to me.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (27/6/16)

Yeah, if it comes through to the finished beer like I think it should, it'll be awesome.


----------



## Robbo2234 (27/6/16)

I buy it by the tub load from sugarloaf at kograh love it!


----------



## Andyburgs (23/8/16)

I brewed this recipe a few weeks ago, well pretty close to it. Tried my first bottle of it on the weekend, turned out very nice. I used Nottingham yeast because that's what I had. Nice smooth taste, nice creamy head, went down a treat.


----------



## Mat B (23/8/16)

I got stuck right into this stuff in Argentina and Uruguay.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (23/8/16)

Andyburgs said:


> I brewed this recipe a few weeks ago, well pretty close to it. Tried my first bottle of it on the weekend, turned out very nice. I used Nottingham yeast because that's what I had. Nice smooth taste, nice creamy head, went down a treat.


Well you better bring a bottle over for sharing then!


----------



## Andyburgs (23/8/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Well you better bring a bottle over for sharing then!


Shall do. I can't this Friday unfortunately, maybe next Friday? 
Picked up 4 second hand kegs yesterday, I'm well on my way to having tap beer of my own - thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (23/8/16)

Andyburgs said:


> Shall do. I can't this Friday unfortunately, maybe next Friday?
> Picked up 4 second hand kegs yesterday, I'm well on my way to having tap beer of my own - thanks for the inspiration.


Nice one, yeah should be round next Friday.


----------



## breakbeer (24/8/16)

Andyburgs said:


> I brewed this recipe a few weeks ago, well pretty close to it. Tried my first bottle of it on the weekend, turned out very nice. I used Nottingham yeast because that's what I had. Nice smooth taste, nice creamy head, went down a treat.


Can you please share the recipe?

Porters & Caramel, two of my favorite things!


----------



## Fraser's BRB (24/8/16)

Haven't brewed it yet, but this is the recipe in question. Sub Lactose with Dulce de leche.

```
Recipe: Old Tart Porter
Brewer: BRB
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Brown Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.89 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 53.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.543 kg              Mild Malt (7.9 EBC)                      Grain         1        69.9 %        
1.070 kg              Brown Malt (128.1 EBC)                   Grain         2        16.5 %        
0.267 kg              Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC)               Grain         3        4.1 %         
29.94 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           4        16.6 IBUs     
17.96 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           5        7.7 IBUs      
0.616 kg              Milk Sugar (Lactose) [Boil for 5 min](0. Sugar         6        9.5 %         
1.2 pkg               London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [124. Yeast         7        -             


Mash Schedule: BRB Single Infusion Mash, Batch sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.496 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash Step         Add 20.00 l of water at 75.0 C          68.0 C        60 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min               75.0 C        10 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun , 16.28l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
Milk Sugar is Dulce de leche (caramel from condensed milk) add at 5 minutes
```


----------



## Andyburgs (25/8/16)

Yeah I pretty well did as above recipe, except used pale ale malt instead of mild, Nottingham yeast, and my "dulche de leche" was a can of nestle "top n fill" caramel which come in 350g cans from memory. I only used one can, might try a little more next time.


----------

